# [MODULES] Impossible de charger le module fglrx

## hard_shooter

Salut j'ai quelques problemes avec le module fglrx :

modprobe me donne :  

modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

Et dmesg :

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Unable to the open some already present DRM kernel module!

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

t'as bien le "loadable module support" dans le kernel ?

----------

## hard_shooter

Oui Oui ya aucun probleme il est la et en dur evidement

----------

## kernelsensei

et dmesg raconte quoi apres la tentative de modprobe ?

EDIT: mouarf, 5 000 posts ...

----------

## hard_shooter

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Unable to the open some already present DRM kernel module!

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, y aurait moyen de faire des tests avec autre chose que fglrx comme module?

Histoire de ne pas rajouter une couche d'incertitudes...

----------

## hard_shooter

Ca fonctionne avec les autres mais en fait c'est surtout mon probleme que je vois rien quand je fait lsmod, juste la premiere ligne du tableau

----------

## hard_shooter

Ce probleme ca m'empeche d'avoir un acceleration 3D (150 fps a glxgears)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *hard_shooter wrote:*   

> Ca fonctionne avec les autres mais en fait c'est surtout mon probleme que je vois rien quand je fait lsmod, juste la premiere ligne du tableau

 

Tu veux dire que quand tu fais un modprobe <un module> suivi de lsmod rien ne s'affiche ?

----------

## hard_shooter

En fait deja je peux charger des modules autre que fglrx

Mais lsmod m'affiche juste l'en tete (d'ailleur ya rien dans /proc/modules)

----------

## ghoti

 *hard_shooter wrote:*   

> En fait deja je peux charger des modules autre que fglrx
> 
> Mais lsmod m'affiche juste l'en tete (d'ailleur ya rien dans /proc/modules)

 

As-tu un message lors du modprobe le_module ?

Es-tu sûr que les fonctionnalités que tu cherches sont bien compilées en modules séparés et pas en dur ?

As-tu un exemple précis (autre que fglrx  :Wink:  ) ?

----------

## hard_shooter

Nan j'ai aucun message quand je charge les autres modules, le probleme c'est que je sais pas si il est réellement chargé vu que lsmod fonctionne pas.

----------

## kernelsensei

ya des infos dans dmesg apres le modprobe ?

----------

## hard_shooter

Nan ca a l'air d'etre juste un probleme sur le fglrx (j'ai changé le titre du topic)

----------

## ghoti

 *hard_shooter wrote:*   

> Nan ca a l'air d'etre juste un probleme sur le fglrx (j'ai changé le titre du topic)

 

Un peu confus cette histoire   :Shocked: 

Donc, si tu crois que c'est uniquement fglrx, cela veut dire que :

- tu peux charger n'importe quel autre module avec modprobe

- cette opération ne provoque aucun message d'erreur

- ces modules apparaissent bien dans lsmod (ou bien dans /proc/modules)

Autre interprétation qu'on pourrait faire de l'ensemble de tes posts :

- modprobe fglrx provoque un message d'erreur et n'apparait pas dans lsmod

- tous les autres modules se chargent correctement (=pas de message d'erreur) mais n'apparaissent pas non plus dans lsmod

Quelle est la bonne interprétation ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Quelle est la bonne interprétation ?

 

Que le monsieur a une ATI?

...

Ok, la porte basse au fond à doite, je connais, oui merci...   :Smile: 

NB: le titre est pas plus clair qu'avant, faudra revoir çà, AMHA...

----------

## hard_shooter

Je peux charger mes modules sauf fglrx mais aucun n'apparait dans lsmod (pas non plus dans /proc/modules)

----------

## hard_shooter

Ca y est les modules s'affichent je sais pas pourquoi mais au moins ca marche donc maintenant c'est le prob du fglrx

----------

## nykos

si t'as changé le noyau faux recompiler ati-drivers (si tu utilises ces drivers)

----------

## hard_shooter

Ah quand j'ai recompiler il m'a dit que j'avais pas mit le DRM en module...

----------

## snspy

Bonsoir, bon, je ne sais pas si c'est arrangé, mais je vais faire profiter de mes maigres connaissances du sujet, car  j'ai pas mal potassé, et j'ai également le même problème.

En fait, si tu regarde ton matos pci avec la commande lspci comme ceci:

#lspci -n | grep 1002

1002 est pour le driver ati, quelle est ta réponse? 

Si elle est du style :

01:00.0 0300: 1002:4e52, les dernièrs chiffres hexadécimaux sont les plus importants, c'est l'identité de la carte, celle lue sur la carte (pci id). Il faut comparer avec le pci id que le module compile. Cela se trouve à l'adresse suivante. Dans le cas qui me concerne, j'arrive à 4e50.

Dans ce cas, il faut changer dans le code du drivers (oui il est en hexa et alors...) mais là, je n'y arrive pas. De plus, il faut le faire de manière propre, et là non plus, il faut dire que je me perd un peu.

Je pense que c'est le pourquoi du message d'erreur lorsque tu essayes (ainsi que moi) de charger le module fglrx. Il dis simplement qu'il peut pas (parce que les id correspondent pas en fait).

Pour ma part, c'est là que je bute, je suis sur que je suis prêt à finir. 

Je voudrais ajouter que j'ai essayer d'utiliser cette page, plus  spécialement la section 5, mais je coince, ça marche pas. Si quelqu'un pouvais éclairer ma lanterne.

Je vais pas relancer un post de suite, j'espère simplement que quelqu'un va revenir voir sur celui-ci. Sinon, je pourrais très bien en relancer un nouveau, mais j'aime pas faire du bruit inutile.

Amitiés.

----------

## hard_shooter

J'en ai 2

Mais attends la si je reboot sur le nouveau noyau avec les modules ca devrai etre bon

----------

## snspy

Pour ma part c'est résolu, mais je reste en stand by pour voir si tu y arrives.

J'ai simplement installé l'installateur de chez ati directement.

----------

## omtonio

 *hard_shooter wrote:*   

> Salut j'ai quelques problemes avec le module fglrx :
> 
> modprobe me donne :  
> 
> modprobe fglrx
> ...

 

tu n'aurais pas activer DRI dans ton noyau ?

----------

## hard_shooter

Nan c'est bon reboot et ca marche

Mais par contre il dit ca :

 glxgears

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

En fait ca marche en root mais pas en user

----------

## hard_shooter

J'ai trouvé j'ai ajouté mon user au groupe video mais maintenant ca ce lance plus du tout j'ai ca maintenant :

 glxgears

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

glxgears: Error: couldn't open display '(null)'

----------

## omtonio

 *hard_shooter wrote:*   

> Nan c'est bon reboot et ca marche
> 
> Mais par contre il dit ca :
> 
>  glxgears
> ...

 

rajoute cette section dans le xorg.conf et ça marchera pour ton user:

```

Section "dri"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

----------

## boozo

'alute

en plus, vérifie que ton user fait partie du groupe "video"  également   :Wink: 

au cas où...

```
gpasswd -a <user> <group>
```

PS: pense a te déloguer pour que celà prenne effet.

----------

